

Asking an unusual "favor" of the hacker community...(Healthcare IT startup) - beyondlucidtech

Hello -<p>I'm CEO of a young healthcare IT startup that hopes to work with the forward-thinkers at Y Combinator.  We're still in quasi-stealth mode (rounding the business plan competition circuit to raise early-stage funds), but could use your help if you're up to a challenge.<p>Our technology is designed to remotely transmit vital data to emergency rooms while patients still in an ambulance en route to the hospital.  Data security and uninterrupted service are therefore absolutely critical. The system is being developed even to work on the battlefield -- one of the highest-stress medical environments imaginable.<p>That said, we’re looking to assemble a team of tech experts who would be willing to help us "BREAK" the system before we release it - thereby identifying any weak points that need to be fixed before beta.  (Basically, we need people with the skills to counter our programmers.)  This seemed like the ideal place to find such talent.  Would you be willing to help?<p>If so, please visit www.mediviewdx.com and email me so that I can reach out to you personally as we get closer.  Thank you!<p>Sincerely,<p>Jonathon Feit
======
Shamiq
This guy:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=tptacek>

------
sweis
Are you looking for referrals for companies to perform an external security
evaluation or are you looking to hire engineers with security experience?

If security is "absolutely critical" to your product, you probably need both.

~~~
beyondlucidtech
Thank you for this. I agree, ultimately.

But for now, I'm looking to build a roster of engineers who we'll be able to
reach out to as we get into the beta testing stage. We're a couple months away
from that, but we're prototyping and building, so we want to be strategic and
ready (rather than waiting until the last minute).

------
joshu
Er, are you looking for people who break into systems?

